# What was your inspiration for your screen name?



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

pretty simple 

october is halloween month
and the 31st is halloween


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

ok, i'll play.
i am in love with zombies...i did a zombie jamboree yard haunt for years. my last name is fraccastoro and all of our friends call us 'frac' for short.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I figured that if I wanted to log back onto the site and post with everyone else I had to make it the same as all my other user names on other sites. If anyone else has a memory as bad as mine you should know what I'm talking about and sympathize with me..LOL


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

I had read some where that cemeteries were sometimes referred to as Gardens of Shadows. I 'spose cause all the headstones cast shadows everywhere? Watch someone is now gonna tell me different. LOL


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

From way back in the day cursing AOL trying for anything that wasn't Bob1234567.

Hope no one here speaks Russian.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mines a bit of a nod to Poe (The Raven), and "Works" since I think and craft for Halloween all year long, and I was born in 1969.

Marc V.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Well mine is easy, I have had this screenname since 1998 which derives from My wife and I's first 3 letters of our first names: TERresa RANdall


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like gargoyles a great deal, so...


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

When i was 8 or 9 i went trick or treating as the 'halloween queen' in a halloween sweater, and a halloween skirt that my mom made for me, and i had a crown and a.... what are those things called that royalty use to 'dub' people?? saber?? but yeah, it's what i went trick or treating as once =)


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

well, it started in highschool...i've always been obsessed with tim burton's nightmare before christmas...and since my name is jackie...people would call me "jack the pumpkin queen" like the character from the movie, "jack the pumpkin king"....and so i've just used pmpknqueen as a sn for a long time since


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hoping that all hell breaks loose on Halloween 2012 instead of December 2012 - not really but thats whats behind the name.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

When I'm not skulking around here, or building monsters in my garage... I'm the Quartermaster for a Pirate group landlocked in Colorado. There may or may not be more factors, but I won't bore you with the painfully labyrinthian workings of my mind.


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

I am a fiend for halloween so I am halloweenfiend.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, aren't we so clever? I love knowing what the inner workings of other people's minds. Maybe I should have taken Psychology courses instead...


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine is boring, last name and my radio call sign..pretty much what I use on everything.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

besides horror movies of course, "strange brew" with bob and doug mckenzie is one of my all time favorite movies. for those of you not familiar with this movie i highly suggest you give it a viewing you hosers!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine comes from all of the ideas floating around in my head and the lack of focus to move forward to turn the ideas into reality. It also ties into my inability to remember where I sat down my tools at. Fortunately Lowes is with a mile of the house......

I think I came up with 7 tape measures when I last cleaned the shed and garage


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

One of my favorite movies is Hocus Pocus, mainly because of the Halloween theme. The black Cat in the film is Thackarybinx but it sounds like Zacharybinx. I made the mistake many years ago and have been using it for everything. It was only about a year ago someone corrected me but I say "Oh well, too late" Most people get it anyway.


----------



## evildrbug (Oct 16, 2008)

The wife came up with it, originally for my email address when she was setting up our first computer. 
When we first met, she was convinced I was a serial killer.  
She was absolutely terrified of me 
And I'm into creepy-crawly stuff, like spiders, zombies, etc. so . . .


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I go by shadowbat (69) on every forum Im on. Im a batman collector so I took the name from one of the comic titles. Shadow of the Bat.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

zacharybinx said:


> One of my favorite movies is Hocus Pocus, mainly because of the Halloween theme. The black Cat in the film is Thackarybinx but it sounds like Zacharybinx. I made the mistake many years ago and have been using it for everything. It was only about a year ago someone corrected me but I say "Oh well, too late" Most people get it anyway.


I love this movie too! And I actually used to do that too when I was younger...calling him Zachary instead of Thackary haha


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

zacharybinx said:


> One of my favorite movies is Hocus Pocus, mainly because of the Halloween theme. The black Cat in the film is Thackarybinx but it sounds like Zacharybinx. I made the mistake many years ago and have been using it for everything. It was only about a year ago someone corrected me but I say "Oh well, too late" Most people get it anyway.


Did you know that the kid that played the human Zachary Binx is the same guy who plays Timothy McGee on NCIS?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Need I say more????


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

*(Z)Thackery Binx*



Gorey Vidal said:


> Did you know that the kid that played the human Zachary Binx is the same guy who plays Timothy McGee on NCIS?


I know now. I never made the connection. Thanks!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Halloween is my favorite Holiday and Movie...and Michael Myers my favorite "evil" character...he is so spooky! That is why


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ37cKC9zE8


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Huge Harry Potter fan, short spiky grey hair.....Madam Hooch the Quidditch referee/flying instructor.










That's me Halloween 2007


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OOOPS wrong picture!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That's the picture!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Went to Universal's Halloween Horror Nights 15 _(2005)_ and was blown away with the sets they had. It was an amazing savage, tribal thing featuring the _*Terra*_ Queen and her Throne, Blood Tree and all other kinds of wickedness. Loved it! 

YouTube- halloween horror nights 15


----------



## moonflower (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I know Im not much of a poster but I could not resist this one...I am a gardener and I work for a flower seed company so hence the name moonflower.My favorite is the angel trumpet that opens after darkIt is a huge white flower that is so pretty at night, would be cool in a display.I am in my late 40s and single, with a 11 year old son who loves putting stuff out for me.I cant stop going to home depot for flowers....I return one thing and buy five and its the same with halloween.i REALLY like Tumblindice,s video.I seen the stones at soldier field in Chicago and they are awsome!
Did I mention I like flowers! My sister says lowes has some marked down this week,woohoo!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, since I was a child I've always been a seeker of all things spiritual and seeing as how that focus leads inwards (and then hopefully outwards) I just came up with it. It may not make sense to some but it holds significance for me. Plus....I rarely find it taken as a user name LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I have always loved all things Old West.
Born in the wrong century, I guess. 

Wyatt, is for Wyatt Earp, sheriff of Tombstone,AZ.
He was involved in that nasty mess called OK Corral....

Furr, is for my interest in werewolves,
and that most of my friends think I am.

Can I help it if I can grow a full beard in a week?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Many interesting stories of how our fellow HF members acquired their screen names! Loved hearing everybody's creative story! Its like adding that last piece to the puzzle...


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is pretty self-explanatory.

Emperor Leader Desslok of Gamilon, from Star Blazers, the *HUGE* anime hit from the early '80's.:



YouTube- Desslok

They're making a live action version of it that should debut this December. I can't wait !!!:

YouTube- 「SPACE BATTLESHIPヤマト」最新予告 20100626


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

well mine is simple enough i'm a fan of Halloween.


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

My favorite musician, and the name of a song he wrote. Robert Smith, (The Cure) Lullaby is the song.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

This seems fun so 

Well, I'm kind of big guy and I'm bald and my Name is Billy...so there it is.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a sign that says "NO WHINING" on my wall. I was also feeling bit in a whining mood at the time. Hence NOWHINING. I would love to change it now. LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Gorey Vidal said:


> Did you know that the kid that played the human Zachary Binx is the same guy who plays Timothy McGee on NCIS?


THANK YOU!!!! That had droved me crazy trying to figure out that out!!!


----------



## HauntoweeN (Jun 27, 2010)

1976 is the year I was born, and SHOWTIME came from my love of horror movies.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

Scaranda is my haunt nickname given to me by my bosses. My name is Maranda, but they made it "scary."


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

Skellington as Jack Skellington and Ghost is from The Opera Ghost is a nickname for The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thegardenofshadows said:


> I had read some where that cemeteries were sometimes referred to as Gardens of Shadows. I 'spose cause all the headstones cast shadows everywhere? Watch someone is now gonna tell me different. LOL


Who cares if someone tells you different - I love this idea. Great name!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My irl nickname is Halloweenqueen. It was already taken, so I demoted myself to pumpkinprincess.


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine is simple. The name of my home haunt.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine is from my obsession with Jack-o-lanters. Plus my first name is Jackie. Some people just call me jack.lol.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I love horror movies/books/etc and haunted houses/places so I just combined the two for my screen name.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Fun thread!!

_Tannasgach _is Gaelic, meaning spirit or ghost - but I sign myself Tanna for short.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

My husband is known as Lngelzrd... that is lounge lizard.... not long lizard LOL But if you are gonna dream LOL So thus I am Lzrdsgal


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The voices in my head.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I am a big dude. Being 6'3" and 345lb will give you that name, plus I used to do alot of weight lifting in High School. I had a 975lb dead lift, 215lb power clean and a 355lb bench before I stopped, so I was "Bigg" so to speak.


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

i like zombies. and boxerbriefs.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Gorey Vidal said:


> Did you know that the kid that played the human Zachary Binx is the same guy who plays Timothy McGee on NCIS?


im into the spooky stuff lol and i like to scare humans soo therefore i became spookyone heheheh .......are u freaking kidding!!!! noo way i didnt know that lol and i have watch both the movie and NCIS a billion times.....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Zombiebxrs said:


> i like zombies. and boxerbriefs.


'Inspiration', not 'too much information'...


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I was a member of online gaming group and we had to come with a name for an incognito competition - so I took my full name and put it into an anagram maker - one of the suggestions using the letters in my name was Herman Secret. I thought that this was ideal as it had the word secret in 

When I joined this forum, I did not hesitate to use this again, especially with the name Herman and the associated Munster character of the same name


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine is not so much the hellfire as it is the number 13 incorporated in it. Long been my lucky number.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I love spiders. Obsessed with spiders. 

Araniella= orb weaving spider. I just think the name is lovely.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I offen get inspired by Jan and cant wait for Oct to come. I save my vacation for Aug, Sept and Oct . I take off every other Thurs and Fri just so I have time to work on my props.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Obviously it was the Pumpkin King!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Araniella= orb weaving spider. I just think the name is lovely.


I am shamelessly stealing this for the first name of this year's black widow bride in Four Funerals and a Wedding! 

As for my username, lo these many years ago I had a tiny home-based sculpting studio and pottery called Blue Frog Creations. The inspiration behind that was both the transformation of the frog's form (egg-tadpole-froglet-frog reflected in clay-bisque-porcelain), and that the blue coloring in anurans is almost always the result of freak mutation or the presence of poison. 

So basically, I'm the freakish one who changes form a lot! I use it in multiple places on the web, and had this strange idea when I got into Halloweening that I'd be using my skills - which, weirdly, I'm not, at least not much.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to have a clothing line, (t-shirts mostly) geared toward Hot Rodders called Chop Shop Clothing.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Araniella said:


> I love spiders. Obsessed with spiders.
> 
> Araniella= orb weaving spider. I just think the name is lovely.



I approve of this post.


----------



## sleah (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I have a first name that has an initial and a middle name - hence, my screen name! Wish I had been more creative when I signed up


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

my dog children- rosie and bella... rosella


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love Marilyn Monroe, and I feel like I've got a special connection to her, as she died on my birth date (not birth year). Plus, she's one of my Halloween costumes of the past!

Five and eight are my favorite numbers!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ummm... i like witches and im a mom... LOL not terrible creative, but fairly descriptive LMAO


----------



## Hauntington House (Jul 29, 2011)

My neighborhood is called Huntington, thus "Hauntington House". Good thread btw, I've wondered about some of the names.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm like rosella, only my name comes from my cat children - Parker, Tuck and Midnight.

Parker + Tuck + Midnight = Tarker Midnight


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, my name is Tom. And I wanted something to go with the "T" in Tom. I came up with the name when I started a Halloween prop website on Geocities. Gawd, I sound old now .


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

my name is from my independent record label Shine High Entertainment


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

Terror Tom said:


> Well, my name is Tom. And I wanted something to go with the "T" in Tom. I came up with the name when I started a Halloween prop website on Geocities. Gawd, I sound old now .


haha geocities! goodtimes


----------



## moonflower (Sep 16, 2008)

I love to step outside at night during commercials to look at my morning glory that blooms only at night.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought a very cute stuffed animal a few years back for Halloween. He's an orange bear with a bag hanging off one of his ears that says boo on it. He's battery operated so when you squeeze his paw he shakes and makes a wooooo sound. I thought it was cute so I used the name boobear.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Giles was my Great Aunt's married name and I took it as my character name in a local haunt I worked at for years. I played a dead butler and Giles is a great butler name. Besides, my real name Dale isn't scary at all. HAHA My picture is actually from a local magazine cover that featured me one halloween.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Obviously, mine has been borrowed from Tolkien, but it's one that I've used for many years on another message board.


----------



## Duke Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2009)

I've always like how royalty has been in placed in Halloween such as Jack the Pumpkin King, Prince of Darkness, Queen of the Damned, and Spooky Royal Castles. I was working on some really freaky Scarecrows at the time...


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

About 12 years ago I had a huuuuuge crush on a friend of mine. (He was a few years older then me though, so we never hung out much.) But, we both loved the movie "The Crow". There's one line in the movie where they say "it's the Sarah Monster". One day he just started calling me Keri Monster and it's been my screen name for everything since!........ He's also now my fiancé...and still calls me Keri Monster on a regular basis


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine is not Halloween related, i chose it for a bicycling forum I post on. I use the name of my favorite literary character who happens to be a cyclist. It is from Kazuo Ishiguro's novel. "Remains of the Day."


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

RCIAG = Roger Clyne Is A God

I've tried to use the name RogerClyneIsAGod but it's generally too long & most forums don't like long names like that.

Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers is his band, he's the guy in my avatar, the band's site is in my sig line. He was formerly of The Refreshments, the man behind the theme from King of the Hill.

I could go on for hours but I won't. I'll just leave you with the info to youtube, Banditos by the Refreshments, that's the song that was a minor hit in the 90s.

I'm slightly obsessed with helping others "drink the Kool Aid" & become ONE OF US! ONE OF US! Peacemakers that is.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My Screen Name..*

"Warfel" means "A fertile piece of land, next to a river" (Old English/German).. and what would people be fighting over .. a fertile piece of land, next to river, water was pretty important and locating near it was very important before wells with pumps were invented
Gym Whourlfeld= screen name. Jim Warfield=My real name. I just hide behind the Gym-guy, and nobody knew, til now 
I created and built The Ravens Grin Inn a haunted, haunted house in Mount Carroll, Illinois 25 years ago, still doing it because I am a Halloween addict. I NEED people to come here every night so I can get my "Fix"! (Usually)
Take a look at hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine has two meanings. One is that I am into zombies from the Night of the Living Dead Era as well as being into the Grateful Dead. 68 is just an ambigious number that I had to use on another site.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> RCIAG = Roger Clyne Is A God
> 
> I've tried to use the name RogerClyneIsAGod but it's generally too long & most forums don't like long names like that.
> 
> Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers is his band, he's the guy in my avatar, the band's site is in my sig line. He was formerly of The Refreshments, the man behind the theme from King of the Hill.


Being from Arizona, I am aware of both of these bands, but I actually had no idea that Roger Clyne was in the Refreshments. You learn something new every day.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

My name was inspired by a water globe I reiceved as a gift. It is a giant creepy spider =). It's the one thing I keep out all year.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

When my Grandaughter was 5 she is almost 7 now she looked at all my halloween decoration in the house and said "Nana Are you Haunted?" SO I guess she gave the the idea I thought it was cute. She loves all the scary stuff now but that year we were going to go into Spirit Halloween and she saw the life size figures in the window and put her breaks on couldn't drag her in there.LOL


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Haunted Nana said:


> When my Grandaughter was 5 she is almost 7 now she looked at all my halloween decoration in the house and said "Nana Are you Haunted?" SO I guess she gave the the idea I thought it was cute. She loves all the scary stuff now but that year we were going to go into Spirit Halloween and she saw the life size figures in the window and put her breaks on couldn't drag her in there.LOL


Love this, what a sweet wonderful memory which gave you a great name!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

THANKS Witchful Thinking it certainly did she can't wait for me to get started brign Halloween out again this year. I love your name too I do alot of Witchful Thinking.LOL


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MHooch said:


> OOOPS wrong picture!!!!



hahahaha It was a great pic any way!!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine is a nod to my wife and her good humour for putting up with my craziness! While she quite enjoys Halloween and all that goes with it she gets sucked into my black hole every year, smiling all the while. She started calling me her "Halloweeny" as a pet name and it kind of stuck. The 78 is my birth year since just the "weeny" part was taken!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I honestly don't remember how I can up with my name. I've used this name ever since I was a little child. I guess I thought I was a sneaky kid? haha


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Back in the last century when trying to come up with a handle for CB (citizens band) I couldn't think of anything clever so they started calling me Madam X ... I decided to use it and it just stuck ... it's kind of mysterious sounding and I liked the intrigue it provided. I use it for all my aps, email, screen names, etc. Just call me Madam!


----------



## spiderlady (Aug 17, 2010)

*memories from first haunt*

The first halloween decoration I bought was a giant spider. 
When I put it in the front yard, it looked lonely. So twenty furry creepy friends came the next day. Then it just grew year after year. So they now call me Spiderlady


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Years ago, I was on a trip to Misawa, Japan for the Navy, and my crew and I were walking through a store. I turned a corner and ran right into an elderly Japanese couple. They were about 4'8" or so, and I'm 6'6", and they don't see a lot of guys my size over there so I surprised them. My crew said they looked like those people in Godzilla movies who look up in shock when Godzilla comes to town, and since my name is Bruce I became Bruzilla and I've been using the tag ever since.


----------



## SSHocusPocus (Aug 1, 2011)

SS = Sarah Sanderson, (Sarah Jessica Parker) The yongest of the 3 Sanderson Sisters from the movie Hocus Pocus 
Simple enough, right?


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

That is my all time favorite Halloween movie !!!!!!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Mine was easy enough 
A = first name initial
C = Middle name initial
FINK = part of last name.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

"Halloween Scream" is the name we've given our annual Halloween Party (3rd annual Scream this year!) and our yard haunt. It only seemed appropriate to use the name here!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MADAM said:


> Back in the last century when trying to come up with a handle for CB (citizens band) I couldn't think of anything clever so they started calling me Madam X ... I decided to use it and it just stuck ... it's kind of mysterious sounding and I liked the intrigue it provided. I use it for all my aps, email, screen names, etc. Just call me Madam!


Psst...Madam...your age is showing a tad there......now I'll show mine....KTC 4879 Rubberband Man here!! 

Actually that was my grandfather's "handle" & call letters not mine. I used to LOVE listening to the CB.

My father & uncle used it for "hookups" back in the day.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

spiderqueen said:


> Being from Arizona, I am aware of both of these bands, but I actually had no idea that Roger Clyne was in the Refreshments. You learn something new every day.


Then your day was not wasted!!!The Refreshments came first, then Roger & PH (the drummer) moved on to RCPM. They've been through a few guitar players & bassists since then, but Roger & PH are the constants. 

They still play 'Freshies tunes in concert. In fact at their House of Blues show in Vegas on 9/3 they're playing Fizzy Fuzzy Big & Buzzy in its entirety!!


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

I am Jack! The Pumpkin King!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, get this. I'm a fan of Halloween. I know, how creative my name is. lol


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh I use some variation of this screen name pretty much everywhere. Stormy is my nickname, I'm female, and I was born in 1984. Hence stormygirl84.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

strangebrew said:


> besides horror movies of course, "strange brew" with bob and doug mckenzie is one of my all time favorite movies. for those of you not familiar with this movie i highly suggest you give it a viewing you hosers!


Great song by Cream, too!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Billy Bones by Skip Henderson, I love that song


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

This little guy


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine comes from when I was a outdoor high adventure instructor and I've used it in other forums. It seemed to fit with Halloween forums just as well.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine's prolly pretty obvious. It is ofc, the name of my haunt.  Although I was in a hurry while filling out the registration, & didn't notice my typo.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

"Within all of our minds, there lies a place we rarely come in contact with. A dormant entity lurks throughout our thoughts and emotions quietly unnoticed - however, there are those of us who perceive this Passenger and learn to accept it as a part of ourselves. Dexter Morgan is one of these perceivers. He has come to accept the fact that he shares his mind with another. Over the years Dexter has come to call this unknown entity his Dark Passenger."
—Dexter wiki


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

One of my favorite heavy metal bands, the one one and only *IRON MAIDEN*

Still rockin after all these years and once again proof that great musicianship is ageless


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

This thread is _still_ going? Cool I enjoy reading the explanations


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Real simple. Rc is my initials, lsu was my fav baseball team back in the day, 13 is my lucky number. There you have it!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I enjoyed the movie Night Of The Living Dead and I live on a street called Grandview Dr. thus my name Deadview.


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

My daughter ( and Halloween cohort ) and I were both born on the 13th. Friday for me, she would have been on Friday if not for a leap year!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, 1313! My birthday is on Halloween, fitting I think.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

1313 said:


> My daughter ( and Halloween cohort ) and I were both born on the 13th. Friday for me, she would have been on Friday if not for a leap year!


See, and I would have thought it was a Munsters reference. That's pretty cool, though!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> See, and I would have thought it was a Munsters reference.


Heh. Now that you mention it, I can see your logic, stormygirl84


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Heh. Now that you mention it, I can see your logic, stormygirl84


Yeah! 1313 Mockingbird Lane! Come on, I can't be the only one of us who grew up on Nick at Nite!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> Yeah! 1313 Mockingbird Lane! Come on, I can't be the only one of us who grew up on Nick at Nite!


This ol' brain ain't as fast as it used to be On the subject of Nick at Nite, _Are You Afraid of the Dark?_ was great, too. We at the forum need to start our own Midnight Society, although some of the monsters may be afraid of _us_


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Song from my all-time favorite band forever, The Rolling Stones. I thought it fit because I have taken a lot of ordinary items and painted them black for my Halloween display.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> I thought it fit because I have taken a lot of ordinary items and painted them black for my Halloween display.


Oh, do I feel stupid now. I got the Stones reference, but the other never even occurred to me - and I'm the one who always says "most objects can be improved by spraying them matte black."


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am very boring,,, it is my full first name, ,,,


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ummmm.. I'm as creative as Bethene... It's my name..


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Oh, do I feel stupid now. I got the Stones reference, but the other never even occurred to me - and I'm the one who always says "most objects can be improved by spraying them matte black."


Funny. I did think it would be the other way around! LOL. Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Not too difficult. It's my real name. As a writer, I'm always trying to find new fans for my books, and have every intention of getting my name and work out there. I've posted a lot of new threads here and enjoy contributing, but also have the hope of having people try out my work.


----------

